# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Shpend Bengu

## katana

Adam and Eve

----------


## katana

Gjirokastra

----------


## katana

Pal Golemi


ka dhe ca te tjera qe jane teper interesante po kam probleme me komputerin shume i avasht e si ve dot po vizitoni Shpend Bengu

----------


## drini_në_TR

Punime ilustruese të *Shpend Bengut* të realizuara për përmbledhjen e përrallave shqiptare që është shkruar nga Virgjil Muçi. Tani libri ka dalë në shitje.

----------


## drini_në_TR

-

----------


## drini_në_TR

Si skica e mësipërm.

----------


## drini_në_TR

-

----------


## drini_në_TR

-

----------


## drini_në_TR

-

----------


## drini_në_TR

paksa romantike :@hh

----------


## drini_në_TR

Nuk e di pse, por shoh tek këto ilustrime se sfondi nuk i përputhet tërësisht asaj Shqiptare, dhe megjithëse personazhet mbajnë veshje Shqiptare, duken më shumë si italianë ose francezë. Ajo skica "romantike" më kujton një pamje të Don Zhuanit që është edhe si kopertinë e njërës ndër veprave të Giuseppe Verdit. Nuk e di, mbase ju keni të njëjtin mendim. Për vete do t'më pëlqente edhe më shumë ta shihja edhe më si Shqiptare sfondin :).

----------


## xxxl

PERSHENDETJE TE VECANTA PER PROFESORIN TIM"SHPEND BENGU"

----------


## Eni

Nga Shpend Begu



     Kohët e fundit, "Qeveritaret" e shqiptarëve,kane hedhur në diskutim rishikimin e heraldikës së "shtetit" të shqiptarëve. 

Një  akademik,  qeveritar apo drejtor injorant apo injorantë të tjerë që themelet e kulturës së tyre i kanë të bazuara në përrallat dhe legjendat me "dhi" ,të gojëdhanizuara nga gojët pa dhëmbë të gjyshërve "legjendare",sot kërkojnë të vendosin si simbol të Republikës së shqiptarëve një shqiponjë dykrenare me "dhi mbi të".Ad literam, këta përbindesha të "kulturës" shqiptare kërkojnë sot, tu servirin shqiptarëve,si simbol të republikës së tyre amalgamën e turpshme të shqiponjës dykrenare dhe kokës së dhisë (apo me keq cjapit ).Ky precedent, nëse miratohet, do të jetë një nga dënimet më të mëdha që do ti jepet kombit shqiptar dhe kulturës së tij. i cili do të jetë i detyruar të mbijetojë në një "Republikë dhi-shqip-tare".......... 

      Mos e dhëntë Zoti që të përsëritet gabimi që u bë me interpretimin e imazhit te shqiponjës dykrenare(ose shqiponjës perandorake) pas 1945-ës, imazh bastard i shqiponjës e që fatkeqësisht e gëzojme sot si stemë të shqiptarëve.Bastardimi nuk ia vret sytë dhe veshin bastardit. 

Imagjinoni  ç'mund të ndodhë kur "bastardja" bastardohet nga një bastard.


*Evoluimi i stemës*

----------


## Eni

marre nga Art.Albnet.net

----------


## Eni

*Simbolet heraldike.*

Në epoka të ndryshme historike iu kushtua një vlerësim i madh simboleve heraldike dhe në vend  që të kuptohej simbologjia ekzakte,u mjaftua vetëm me interpretimin e tyre në mënyrë sipërfaqësore (ngjyrat). Emblemat e bazuara tek një fjalë ilustrojnë, në mënyrë rebusi, emrin në një formë gati të ndryshuar,të emërtimit të tij (Henneberg:-pulë-Henne), shpesh, pa patur asnjë lidhje me origjinën e vërtetë të emrit. Përsa i përket kuptimit të thellë të figurave heraldike, nuk duhet marrë seriozisht gjithçka që mendohej si e vërtetë në epokat e shkuara.Një formë gati përrallore e interpretimit heraldik ishte shumë popullore gjatë manierizmit dhe barrokut. Le të shohim, me këtë rast, disa pohime tepër domethënëse të marra nga Ars Heraldica e Georg Andreas Böckler (1688-Bibl.10), duke qenë se janë tepër të rëndësishme nga pikëpamja e evolucionit të ideve dhe koncepteve .

  Është e qartë që kafshë mbretërore si  shqiponja dhe luani janë përdorur shpesh si simbole perandorakë dhe, ndër të tjera, si shprehje  të bindjes ndaj vlerave të tyre. 
Por të konsiderosh macen e egër si simbol i një dinakërie të shkathët e të gjallë dhe një inteligjence tepër të lartë dhe të matur apo shquarja e ushtarit sypatrembur dhe të armatosur mirë, që në mënyrë kalorsiake dhe me vetëmohim lufton armiqtë, tek figura e derrit të egër, tregon, në të dy rastet, më tepër një interpretim manierist se sa një interpretim  me të vërtetë heraldik në kuptimin e vërtetë të fjalës.Në shekullin e kaluar u diskutuan në mënyrë të hollësishme këto intrpretime,ndërsa heraldika si shkencë ndihmëse i refuzon (shembull-totemi)


-

-

-

-

-


*Shqiponja.* 



Mbreti i shpendëve është një simbol i njohur i fuqisë së pamasë dhe aftësisë së përdorimit të armëve.Kështu, është, në radhë të parë, një simbol heraldik tashmë i paraqitur  në shumë stema dhe emblema qytetesh.,shpesh me dy kokë, për motive të simetrisë stilistike.(kjo për sa i përket këndvështrimit të heraldikës). Zhargoni mesjetar i atribuonte aftësinë për të fiksuarDiellin pa mbyllur sytë dhe aftësinë për të përshkuar hapësira në qiell, të paarritshme nga njeriu




Një tekst i vjetër babilonas,për fat të keq, i ruajtur në formë të pjesëshme,tregon për ngritjen në qiell të mbretit Etana i mbërthyer nga një shqiponjë. Sipas tregimeve antike,me rastin e varrimit të një perandori, kur ishte zakon djegja e trupit, duhej që në momentin e djegjes të lihej e lirë një shqiponjë, fluturimi i të cilës drejt lartësive simbolizonte shpirtin e të vdekurit që arrinte tek perënditë.

   Në qytetin sirian të Palmirës, shqiponja ishte e shenjtë për zotin Diell dhe për të thuhej që ashtu si Feniksi mund të rilindte(ndër të tjera, nëpërmjet një zhytjeje tri herë në ujë, për këtë arësye është konsideruar si simbol i bekimit duke u paraqitrur shpesh pranë burimeve të bekimit ose ujit të bekuar). Me fluturimin e saj në lartësi, shqiponja shikohej si ekuivalente e ngritjes së Krishtit në qiell. Thuhej se edhe Dielli e rinonte dhe e rigjallëronte (shqiponja, kur fillon të humbë pendët rigjallërohet dhe rinohet falë efikasitetit mirëbërës së dritës shpirtërore).Si një shpend, shkatërrimtar i gjarpërinjve dhe dragonjve,shqiponja simbolizon fitoren e dritës kundër forcave të së keqes.

 Shqiponja me gjarpërinj në sqep, gjejmë të paraqitura në shumë kultura të ndryshme,një shembull i tillë është ai i emblemës së Meksikës.

  Në vetratat gotike gjendet e pikturuar shqiponja që ngre lart të vegjëlit e saj,të cilët akoma nuk janë në gjendje të fluturojnë,për tu mësuar atyre që të shohin dritën e Diellit.






 ©Art.Albnet.net

----------


## Eni

Simbol i Apostullit Xhovani(Giovani), atribut i përhershëm i profetit Elia i ngritur në qiell, si dhe i Krishtit të ringjallur, shqiponja mban në simbologjinë kristiane vetëm domethënie pozitive.( forcë, ringjallje, parashikim, mprehtësi dhe natyrë madhështore, që i përngjajnë atyre që në antikitet janë quajtur atributet e Jupiterit.

   Në peridhën e kristianizmit, asaj iu shtua edhe virtyti sovran i drejtësisë, por edhe mëkati i krenarisë, sigurisht nga fakti i mprehtësisë së shikimit të saj, që duket sikur e injoron atë që i ndodhet pranë.




Në simbolizmin masonik, shqiponja dykrenare simbolizon 33 gradëshin e ritit skocez; një kurorë mbulon të dy kokat dhe me kthetra mban horizontalisht një shpatë(parrulla:Deus meumque ius ose Zoti është e drejta ime).

----------


## Eni

Quauhtli (shqipopnja) është emri i ditës së pesëmbëdhjetë të kalendarit actek (muaji ishte bazuar mbi njëzet të këtyre kundrashenjave),një simbol urimi që u parashikonte të lindurve në këtë ditë posedimin e cilësive ushtarake, por edhe inklinimin drejt akteve të rrëmbimit dhe vjedhjes. Në shoqërinë luftarake të actekëve, me shqiponja dhe xhaguarë shquheshin dy urdhëra ushtarakë, trupa të zgjedhura që, në këtë mënyrë, mishëronin  mbi tokë sistemin dualist të paraqitur nga polarizimi i dy forcave qiellore, Diellit dhe yjeve,që, nga njëra anë, simbolizonin një nga shpendët më të mëdhenj grabitqarë dhe, nga ana tjetër, kafshën më të madhe grabitqare të territorit meksikan.

        Mbretëresha  Cihuacoatl ( zonja e gjarpërinjve), e mbiquajtura edhe Quauh-Cihuatl, zonja e shqiponjave, vishte, për qëllime zbukurimi, një kurorë me pendë shqiponje dhe mbahej si prijësja e grave të vdekura gjatë momentit të lindjes.(lindja e një fëmije barazohej me kapjen e një robi lufte dhe, si e tillë, konsiderohej një akt lufte).





Në Kinën antike, shqiponja ishte simbol i forcës dhe i fuqisë (ying-shqiponjë e barazvlerëshme fonetikisht me heroin.)

    Një shqiponjë mbi një shkrep të thepisur mali simbolizonte atë që luftonte në mënyrë individuale, një shqiponjë mbi majën e një pishe, nga ana tjetër, simbolizonte jetëgjatësinë në maksimumin e forcave.Shqiponja që lufton me gjarprin na çon tek shpendi mitik indian Garuda,ashtu si dhe tek emërtimi i  kryeqytetit actek Tenoktitlan(sot qyteti Meksiko).

   Edhe tek Hunët e Azisë Qendrore (Hsiung-nu), shqiponja ishte simbol i dominimit. 




Në heraldikën europiane shqiponja, së bashku me luanin,është kafsha që përdoret më shpesh,por gjithnjë e paraqitur në bazë të një stili simetrik jo konform natyrës së saj.Cilësitë heroike të para tek shqiponja bënë që shumë mbretër ta zgjidhnin si kafshën heraldike, për shembull sovranët gjermanë, dukët e Bavarisë,Silezisë(Slesia) dhe Austrisë, margrafët e Brandeburgut, dhe mbretërit polakë.



Tendenca ndaj simetrisë në riprodhimin e sheshtë ballor solli shumë shpejt paraqitjen metaforike të shqiponjës me dy kokë(shqiponja dykrenare),që mund të shihet tashmë në Lindjen e lashtë dhe ndër të tjera, u bë, që nga viti 1433, emërtimi i                        

                                                    perandorisë romano-gjermanike.

----------


## Eni

Pas shpërbërjes së perandorisë (1806),ajo u bë simbol i perandorisë austriake(deri më 1919) e Rusisë cariste(deri më 1917), dhe e mbretërve të Serbisë. Në ditët tona, ajo përbën elementin kryesor të stemës sonë shqiptare




Origjina e shqiponjës me dy kokë vjen nga funksioni i dyfishtë i perandorisë romano-gjermane dhe mbretit gjerman.Trubaduri Reinmar von Zweter përdorte si kafshë heraldike një shqiponjë me tre koka ,me koka edhe në ekstrmitetet e krahëve.Më 1688, historiani i heraldikës A.G.Böckler vendosi në vargjet e tij një marrëdhënie të fjalësshqiponjë(Adler), me atë fisnikëri(Adel): Nga shqiponja (Adler) e perandorit rrjedh fisnikëria(Adel) gjermane;nëse nuk ka shqiponjë, nuk ka as fisnikëri.

      Shqiponja e perandorit është mbrojtja më e mirë e fisnikërisë, hija e krahëve është atribut vetëm i fisnikërisë.Në një vend tjetër, Böckler shkruan: Shqiponja është nga shpendët e mbretit që mund të fiksojë Diellin me sy të rreptë,nuk e humb kurrë prenë e saj,rigjallërohet,mund të fluturojë më lart nga të gjithë dhe nga fallxhorët e të gjitha kohërave është parë si  shenjë e  fitores së ardhshme.Meqenëse Romolo pa, i pari, një shqiponjë mbi Aventino të cilën e konsideroi si shenjë të mirë paralajmëruese,i vendosi  që ushtria të paraprihej gjithmonë nga një shqiponjë, në vend të një flamurtari.

   Ka dy lloje shqiponjash dhe që të dyja ushqehen duke e rrëmbyer gjahun,por vetëm më të voglat që janë dhe më të këqiat sulmojnë kufomat.(kërrmat).Shqiponja nuk paraqet madhështinë perandorake, por  emblemën e Perandorisë Romake.Shqiponja, në fushën e praruar, paraqet zotin Zot , ylli i të cilit shkëlqen fort,  jep paqe dhe nga i cili  e ka fillesën çdo lloj frike.



       Nga pikëpamja e simbolizmit psikologjik, shqiponja është koceptuar si një krijesë e fuqishme me pupla në blunë qiellore të shpirtit.(E:Aeepli 1943-Bibl.2),prandaj ëndrrat që kanë si objekt shqiponjën,  gjykohen si pozitive. Nga ana tjetër, konsiderohen shqetësuese ato ide të shqiponjës që shtrohen në rrjedhën e jetës së përditshme dhe që venë në pikëpyetje zhvillimin normal,duke u skllavëruar nga dëshira shkatërrimtare e shpirtit.Edhe për këtë arësye,  mund të kuptohet se përse shqiponja është bërë shpendi simbolik  që na kthen tek ungjilltari,  që, më shumë nga të gjithë, është lidhur në një dimension shpirtëror (Xhovani ).Nën këtë shenjë nuk mund të shpresosh në kompromiset, shpesh të pashmangshme të jetës praktike.Barinjtë mesjetarë e krahasonin shqiponjën me paraardhësin. Adamin. Mbreti i të gjithë shpendëve,ngrihet lart në qiell lehtësisht, por bie në pikiatë me sipërfaqen e tokës sapo mbi të shfaqet diçka për tu ngrënë.

    Edhe Adami, në origjinë, ndodhej afër qiellit, por pastaj u shfaq ushqimi i ndaluar, që e solli në tokë: Pas udhëtimit të tij të pakrahasueshëm drejt qiellit, u kthye për tu ushqyer me mishin e dëshirës fizike dhe humbi çdo lloj frymëzimi shpirtëror.( F.Unterkircher 1986-Bibl.14).

----------


## Eni

*Dhia* (gr. Chímaira:-Chimera




Ashtu si për -demin dhe -lopën, edhe për këtë kafshë vlera simbolike e mashkullit është e ndryshme nga ajo e femrës.Ndërsa - cjapi  (gr.trágos) është parë shpesh si personifikim i dëshirës , e vitalitetit dhe si i tillë, është vlerësuar negativisht,dhia e thjeshtë , si ushqyesja-dhia Amaltea që ushqeu me qumësht të riun-Zeus,është vlerësuar shumë nga mitet antike.




Në veshjen e veçantë të Athinasë  Mbrojtëse  bën pjesë dhe aigís, mburoja me lëkurën e dhisë. Sipas Herodotit, (Libri IV, 189) lëkura e dhisë është edhe një kësulë në veshjen e grave libiane(e shenjtë për Athinanë si ulliri, kultivimi i të cilit e ka origjinën nga Libia) duke na çuar tek origjina afrikano- veriore e perëndeshës së liqenit Tritonidës,(Athinaja  Tritogjene).

     Një bri dhije, është simbol i natyrës pjellore(briri i bollëkut).Në simbologjinë kristiane,dhia nuk ka asnjë rol të rëndësishëm dhe ndonjëherë, shfaqet në pikturimin e lindjes së Krishtit pranë deles si një krijesë memece.Në zhargonin e mesjetës, është thënë se dhia i do malet dhe kjo është interpretuar në mënyrë alegorike.Edhe Krishti, ashtu si dhia  i do malet ,që janë profetët dhe apostujt.Në Bibël,tek  Kënga e Këngëve  është shkruar: Shiko, kushëriri im arrin si një dhi që kapëcen mbi male,vrapon mbi kodra  dhe kullot në lëndina .Sytë e mprehtë të dhisë na çojnë tek Zoti, që parashikon dhe njeh gjithçka prej së largu.(F.Unterktcher 1986-Bibl.14) 


*Cjapi*






Në kundërshtim me dhinë, cjapi është një figurë simbolike e interpretuar më shumë në sensin negativ.Konceptet kozmologjike prekristiane ekzaltojnë mashkullizmin (cjapët

tërheqin karrocën e Thorit, zotit gjerman të shkreptimës; zoti vedik të zjarrit, Agni  kalëron mbi një cjap) ose, për më tepër, e paraqesin, në mënyrë karikaturale, në krijesa të përziera (satiri, fauni, njerëzit e pyllit) që shquhen për pamposhtmërinë e tyre epshore; por në vazhdim, me rritjen e represionit  ndaj seksualitetit, cjapi u kthye në një qenie që qelbte erë, i papastër, dhe në  kërkim të plotësimit të dëshirave, një qenie që në Gjykimin Universal  paraqet të dënuarin me dënimin e përjetshëm në ferr.

----------


## Eni

Në ikonografinë kristiane, edhe djalli ka marrë nga cjapi shumë shenja të pamjes të tij. Supersticioni i mesjetës së vonë dhe i epokës moderne paraqiste shpesh shtrigat që tërhiqeshin në fluturim nga cjepër. Në këto imazhe ,djalli shfaqej zakonisht në formën e një cjapi, të cilit shtrigat i puthnin ****ën.Tekstet e okultit paraqesin në formën e cjapit  të mistershmin idhullin e Baphomet-it të Templarëve.Të gjitha këtyre trajtimeve duhet tu ketë kontribuar tregimi që Herodoti i bën kultit seksual egjiptian të zotit cjap,  në qytetin e Mendes, dhe shprehja biblikecapro espiatorio e cjapit shushavës, i dëbuar në shkretëtirë, si përcjellës i të gjitha papastërtive mëkatare të njerëzve.Kronikanët grekë identifikonin cjapin e shenjtë të Mendesit me Panin. Përsa i përket origjinës, bëhej fjalë më tepër për një dash se sa për një cjap.Tregimi i Herodotit mbi tregëtinë e kultit seksual të grave të këtij qyteti me kafshën e shenjtë, konsiderohej  si një histori e shëmtuar mbi ritet egjyptiane që lidheshin me kafshët.

      Në zhargonin mesjetar, cjapi është një kafshë epshore,që godet me brirë, gjithnjë i etur për çiftëzim. Nga natyra, është aq i zjarrtë sa që gjaku i tij mund të shkrijë dhe diamantin, të cilit nuk ka çi bën as zjarri dhe as hekuri( F.Unterktcher 1986-Bibl.14).

----------

